# Erfahrungen mit Asus X5DIJ-SX155L ?



## TheReal1604 (27. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute!

Ich habe nun vor, mir zum Geburtstag ein neues Notebook im Preisbereich von 300-400€ zuzulegen.

Mein Augenmerk viel dabei direkt auf das Asus X5DIJ-SX155L.

Ich brauche das Notebook zum Filme schauen bzw. normale Officearbeiten, allerdings auch um mal eine Runde WoW beim besten Kumpel zu zocken  .

Wie schlägt sich der INTEL GMA 4500M grafikchip sich dort? Hat eventuell schon jemand Erfahrungen?

Welches Notebook könntet ihr mir sonst noch in dieser Preisklasse empfehlen?

Liebe Grüße,

Real


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2010)

der x4500 ist kein 3Dchip. Leistungsmäßig reicht der für ältere Spiele, WENN die denn laufen - da kann es mangels hardwareseitiger 3D-Eigenschaften halt hapern.

Es hängt auch noch davon ab, ib es ne 4500M oder MHD ist. 

Hier der MHD: Notebookcheck: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD (GMA X4500MHD)  rel. weit unten => WoW "auf den meisten getesteten nicht spielbar", je nach Notebook auf MINIMALEN Details Werte um 20-30FPS, EINES mit 52FPS, aber das liegt wohl dann eher an der guten CPU in dem Spezialfall. 

bei nicht-MHD ist es schlechter: Notebookcheck: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 4500M 


VIELLEICHT reicht es dir, aber vlt. eben auch nicht. Passende Notebooks fangen eher erst ab 450€ an.


----------



## TheReal1604 (27. Februar 2010)

Hm, danke für die Links!

Die Sache wäre, ob WoW überhaupt drauf laufen würde, also von den Chips unterstützt wird.

Hättest du denn noch Empfehlungen in dem von mir oben genannten Preisbereich?

Mir reicht ja schon, wenn WoW in der nativen Auflösung des Displays läuft, die Details sind mir im Endeffekt egal .

Lg

Real


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2010)

in DEINEM Preisbereich findest Du da nix mit nem "richtigen" Grafikchip.

müßte halt schon zB so was sein Notebooks Asus K50AD-SX080L  wobei die CPU nicht so dolle ist

oder so was Notebooks Acer Extensa 5635ZG*3GB RAM & GeForce G105M*  das reicht dann auch locker für WoW.

Aber billiger haste dann eben nur diese X4500, und die reicht halt vlt. nicht.


----------



## Iceananas (27. Februar 2010)

Habe selbst ein 4500M HD im Einsatz, mit einem Core2 ULV. Es laufen selbst DX 10 Spiele, also wirst du WoW ohne Probleme zum Laufen bringen. Mich würde interessieren, wie die Seite testet, denn die haben da teilweise NBs mit identischer Konfiguration, aber erheblich unterschiedlicher fps.

Da aber "selbst" der 4500M HD stark an der Grenze zum nicht spielbaren Bereich ist und der 4500M niedriger getaktet ist, würde ich davon abraten.

Wenn du einigermaßen spielen willst, musst du wie gesagt mehr als etwa 500€ ausgeben.


----------



## TheReal1604 (27. Februar 2010)

Hm, das hört sich ja nicht so prickelnd an.

500€ sind mir definitiv zuviel .

Ich muss erstmal schauen .

Danke vielmals!

Edit: Ich habe mir heute früh nochmal die Zeit genommen und mich umgeschaut. Da bin ich auf das Asus K50AD-SX080L gestoßen.

Hier dazu der Link:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/gaming_multimedia/asus+k50ad+sx080l

Was haltet ihr davon?

*
*


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2010)

Das is doch genau das, was ich oben verlinkt hab...


----------



## TheReal1604 (28. Februar 2010)

Argh, hoops.


Kannst du mir was zur Akkulaufzeit von diesem Notebook sagen?
Oder allgemeine Erfahrungswerte?

Lg


----------



## Iceananas (28. Februar 2010)

TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Argh, hoops.
> 
> 
> Kannst du mir was zur Akkulaufzeit von diesem Notebook sagen?
> ...



Anhand der technischen Daten kann man sagen: das Ding wird unter Akku nicht sehr lange halten. Ich denke, die Kapazität auf der Seite ist ein Tippfehler, ich habe auf jeden Fall noch kein 6-Zellen Akku mit 2200mAh gesehen, doch selbst bei 4000mAh wird er unter Volllast keine 2 Stunden machen. Der Prozessor hat eine TDP von 35W, dazu noch eine recht starke Grafikkarte, also ist Netzteilschleppen angesagt.

Der Stromverbrauch ist da ein Vielfaches der Laptops, die z.B. einen ULV Prozessor mit 5,5W oder 10W TDP haben.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2010)

In der Preisklasse kannst Du auch keinen guten AKku erwarten, außer bei nem Stromsparbook, das aber dann wiederum von der Leistung her nicht gut wäre. Ein guter Akku macht um die 80-120€ vom Preis aus. Und bei grad mal 400-450€ ist das nunmal sehr viel.

ps: das ist ohne windows, ist das denn o.k?


----------



## TheReal1604 (28. Februar 2010)

Hey!

Jap! Ohne Windows ist vollkommen O.K. , das spiel ich mir im Endeffekt dann sowieso selbst drauf! 

(Wenn der Akku eine Laufzeit von ca 2 1/2 stunden hätte, würde mir das ja auch vollkommen reichen...)

Ich werde einfach bis nach der Cebit warten -> da sinken die Preise ja hoffentlich nen bisschen.  


Lg


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2010)

so um die 2 Std bei SEHR wenig Last könnten drin sein.


----------



## Iceananas (1. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> so um die 2 Std bei SEHR wenig Last könnten drin sein.


Im Freilauf ist eher noch mehr drin, aber unter Last wird es keine 2 1/2 Stunden aushalten.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Im Freilauf ist eher noch mehr drin, aber unter Last wird es keine 2 1/2 Stunden aushalten.


 
unter Last wäre es sogar mit einem "bis zu 5Std"-Akku ein halbes Wunder, wenn der 2,5Std hielt


----------



## Iceananas (1. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> unter Last wäre es sogar mit einem "bis zu 5Std"-Akku ein halbes Wunder, wenn der 2,5Std hielt


Najua Meiner macht im Leerlauf 9 1/2 Stunden, unter Last ist es etwa 4 Stunden, also etwa die halbierte Laufzeit. Aber über 2 Stunden im Leerlauf traue ich dem besagten Laptop durchaus zu, das hat sogar mein Pentium IV Schlepptop geschafft


----------



## TheReal1604 (1. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Infos!

Wie gesagt, ich warte erstmal die Cebit ab, da fallen die Preise bestimmt nen bisschen . Vielleicht rutscht da einer in meine Preisregion.


Lg!


----------

